# Please help - It's not too late!



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

With less than two weeks until Christmas, it's not to late to donate to the needy if you haven't already. 
I'll share a little testimony from the past.
Up until I was ten, I was raised by a single mother that was both an alcoholic and drug addict. We lived on welfare food stamps. The only Christmas gifts I remember back then was receiving a yellow Tonka dump truck for Christmas one year (in which I played with it all the time until it wore out).
And then when I was 9, a guy dressed as Santa came to our door with a whole bag of food. I'll never forget how special my half brothers and I felt that day. 
In the past 20 years I've had to pay out over $150,000.00 in medical expenses and I've never felt the need to do any sort of Go fund me accounts. We just live on a tight budget and all is well.
There has been a couple of times during the week before Christmas a stranger left money on our door step and it really meant a lot. 

So if anyone can help someone in need, please do. It can make a difference.


Also, if someone knows of someone I can help out with some extra deer and elk meat, please let me know through a PM. If someone is willing to pitch in and pay for a new mid-sized cooler, I'll be more than happy to fill it and donate it to someone. 
So please PM me if you have someone in mind in the Salt Lake or Tooele areas.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I applaud your generosity!!! 


I'm not trying to blow my trumpet but, a few years back I found out a family near my house had fallen on hard times and wasn't able to provide a Christmas for the kids. I told my wife and some how, someway that Family got the Christmas they needed. 


If anyone has given time, money, service, gifts, etc. to someone that needed it, you know what that feeling is like.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

You’re a good man, ridgetop, thanks for the reminder of what the season is all about. I have a once-used cooler (still has the sticker on it) I’m willing to donate if you find someone in need of the meat. I hope everyone out there has a great Christmas season.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Great topic! There is one problem with helping others-- it gets paid back in so many ways and then there is a feeling to do more! haha Some of the "Angel Tree" type options are over, but there are so many other ways to help those we know are in need. 

If you want to see your kids smile (or even adults in the car with you)-- buy the person's meal behind you in the drive thru.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Packout said:


> Great topic! There is one problem with helping others-- it gets paid back in so many ways and then there is a feeling to do more! haha Some of the "Angel Tree" type options are over, but there are so many other ways to help those we know are in need.
> 
> If you want to see your kids smile (or even adults in the car with you)-- buy the person's meal behind you in the drive thru.


My wife did that at a drive through a few months ago. She said she was watching an older gentlemen in a run down truck that looked like to her was digging through the ashtray for money. She had a "feeling" and paid for the mans lunch.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I would like to add to this. A few years ago, my son had a huge brain tumor. We found it on The 23rd of December. After a life flight trip to Primary's Children's Hospital. The Tumor was Removed the next day on Christmas Eve. My wife and I decided that she was going to be at home with the other kids for Christmas and I was going to say with my boy at the hospital. This was one of my most favorite Christmases ever. ONE I WILL NEVER FORGET. I have never seen so much generosity. We had people coming in with their families on Christmas eve bringing gifts for all the Children there. It was a humbling experience. Sorry this chokes me up ever time I talk about it. But this to me was the true meaning of Christmas. They even had a Santa go from room to room around 2 in the morning. The second he waked in , my boy's eyes lit up. Santa then passed out a few gifts. (donated from these families that came to visit previously that night). It wasn't much, but it made my son's Christmas, and I am sure it made Christmas for several other children there. 

So to add to the original post. If you really want to get into the Christmas spirit. Which I promise you will. Go visit those Children. Take them a gift or give them a gift of your time. We try to make it down there every year. Donate what you can. Like I mentioned, they used those donated gifts for Santa to pass out. My son still talks about this. Also keep in mind the families that are there with their children. They can use a pick-me up as well. Several of those children don't have the best outcomes and it's hard to know that. It was nice to talk with people to get things off your mind. We had some people donate cafeteria gift cards. which helps out more that you think. 

Like Ridge said, "So if anyone can help someone in need, please do. It can make a difference." 

I can be the first to testify, IT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE. 

May everyone have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

This is my favorite thread!! So nice to be in the company of high-integrity folks. I really appreciate the reminder to serve. There's really no better feeling in the world.-----SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

My team donates every year a few times a year. This year we "adopted" a 5 year old with special needs. Clothes, underwear, socks, toys. The dollar amount is much larger than most kids xmas. It was important to cover the needs (clothes) as well as give him a real christmas!! 


That said I have a size 12 duck wader that is new, I would consider donating if you guys know a hunter in need.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Last time I was in Happy Valley my wife had fun running one of my credit cards through this machine.

https://www.universityplaceorem.com/events/light-the-world-giving-machine/

She thought it was fun buying a well and some sheep and some chickens and some other stuff.

I really like the hospital visit. I was thinking of the rehab centers too.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Man I'll tell you what-- I've been up to Primary Children's and spent some time, if you leave that place with a dry eye, your not human!!! It gave me a "reality check" !!


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Love this post. I have the privileged to work at a company that is constantly leaving a legacy of good. We had help build self help homes, make blankets for primary children's, did a fund raiser to drill wells in Africa, filled backpacks with supplies for local school children in low income areas, food drives to the local food back. This has all been in the last two years. They also give us a 50 dollar bill each December and ask us to donate it wherever we would like, and let them know what we did. One coworker went to a local school and paid off many children's past due lunch bills. I bought gift cards for a local family going through a hard time. Its inspiring hearing the great things you are all doing, and its great working for a company that reminds me the importance of service, and helping one another. Something I need to instill in my young children.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

The wife and I usually pick three folks from the local convalescent home and purchase gifts for them!! They really don’t ask for a lot of things!! It’s more about the time you take to visit with them that means the most to them!! Wishing each and everyone a MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------

